# Upholstery



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey, it's my neighbours car!

You might be able to dye your seat belts, but i'm not sure. Maybe PM the owner of that car. tangelo 85 i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't think that you can get any custom fit seat covers online or anywhere for cutty's. The interior on my car is all custom stitched and the door panels are custom made. If you strip the fabric off your seats you can just use the same patterns as the original and sew together all the new material. The vinyl top is custom made aswell and the dash and steering colum are just dyed white. I can't remember what company makes the custom colored seat belts but I will try to find out for you. Hope this is some what helpful to you.


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Aug 5 2003, 06:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Aug 5 2003, 06:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT[/b][/quote]
go to a auto parts store, and tell them you need fabric dye, for your car


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SEM color coat is the name of the dye that I use and is the best IMO. Its for plastic rubber and vinyl..........


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Jul 28 2003, 02:25 AM
> *Hey, it's my neighbours car!
> 
> You might be able to dye your seat belts, but i'm not sure. Maybe PM the owner of that car. tangelo 85 i'm pretty sure.*


 seatbelts cannot be dyed, for colored belts you have to have new ones stitched that are made from the color you want..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2003, 11:12 PM
> *SEM color coat is the name of the dye that I use and is the best IMO. Its for plastic rubber and vinyl.......... *


 so this should work good on a vinyl top right???


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)




----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)

painted seatbelts


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Coupe_@Aug 14 2003, 04:49 PM
> *painted seatbelts*


 painting belts will work pretty good, but personally i wouldnt do it, the paint can eventually chip and is not ideal if you plan to drive the car a good ammount...


----------



## himae15 (May 16, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

yea they will most likely chip


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Coupe_@Aug 14 2003, 07:49 PM
> *painted seatbelts*


 its dyed weatherstripping


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------

